# 250.64 b



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

From 2008:



> *(B) Securing and Protection Against Physical Damage.*
> Where exposed, a grounding electrode conductor or its enclosure
> shall be securely fastened to the surface on which it
> is carried. A 4 AWG or larger copper or aluminum grounding
> ...


I vote new, and I am probably wrong, but I think the change is only to clarify that GEC installations were never required to be compliant with 300.5.


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

.....and its 250.64 btw. :jester:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Yes it is new but it was more of a clarification


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I cannot fill in the poll because none of the answers fit my response. I am deleting the 2 post above since they have no value here but confusion-- thanks to me.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Yes it is new but it was more of a clarification


_Clarified ?_ 

i'm not feeling very clarified .....:blink: ~CS~


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> _Clarified ?_
> 
> i'm not feeling very clarified .....:blink: ~CS~


Basically it was always known that 300.5 did not apply to grounding electrode conductor because it is not mentioned in the table so someone wanted it clarified because some authority having jurisdiction's were making them use the table.

The cmp agreed that a direct comment would be helpful. At least that is my understanding


----------

